

Ask YC: Where are the Other Opportunities? - DanielBMarkham

Now that we're all past the decision-making process, I'm curious as to what other places there are that are somewhat like Y-Combinator. Anybody got some links?<p>
I hope it's appropriate to ask that question here. I don't have a personal need for the information right now (my application was a lark anyway) but I know others might find it useful. And it's something nice to have in your back pocket for the future,right?
======
nextmoveone
Techstars:
[http://www.techstars.org/site/page/pg1682-pn_TechStars_2007....](http://www.techstars.org/site/page/pg1682-pn_TechStars_2007.html)

Boostphase: <http://www.boostphase.com/>

------
rms
Highland and Lightspeed, two VCs, run summer programs that give free money for
living expenses for student entrepreneurs.

<http://www.lightspeedvp.com/summergrants.aspx>

<http://www.hcp.com/news/newsdetails.php/id/49812>

------
jdavid
<http://www.siliconpastures.com/>

<http://www.kegonsapartners.com/>

<http://www.goldenangelsnetwork.org/>

<http://www.wisconsintechnologycouncil.com/events/earlystage/>

------
jsjenkins168
If you're a wireless startup, you might want to check out Austin Technology
Incubator (ATI):

<http://www.ati.utexas.edu/>

Its a non-profit organization of UT profs and apparently has deep ties in the
industry.

The problem is being accepted is even more difficult than YC... They only
accept a few, but the ones they do have a high success rate.

------
yrashk
Since YC is not really about money but about networking, inspiration,
communication, etc. (at least it is how I see it), why those applicants whose
applications were rejected couldn't host a bootstrapped "camp"? I mean if
several startups could try to grow jointly, sharing experience and expenses
that could be an exciting experience.

